# Confused.



## Alxmrphi

All the time, in IE etc I see whole threads deleted, and the reasons etc "duplicate" "homework" etc..

Other times I've been participating in threads and they totally disappear.

When a whole thread is deleted, howcome sometimes it shows that it's been deleted, and other times it doesn't.

There was a thread about the Falklands that my friend Julietta started, that I can't find (just got an email response of a reply) - and I can't find it, has that been deleted?

Sometimes I think I'm going crazy lol.


----------



## Jana337

Why would you look for a thread about the Falklands in IE? It is in Culture.

The rest of your post is too vague for me to craft a meaningful reply. 

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

I never said I was looking for it in IE, I see deleted posts with reasons in IE...
new sentence.
"Other times I've been participating in threads" (not just IE).

Right, I got an email link and did a search for it in Culture, and it wasn't there, it was either hidden and put back or I really am going crazy.


----------



## Jana337

We can either delete threads directly in the forums with an explanation, or we can hide them from your eyes (spam, 5 identical threads, search for penpals and many other things).

Off topic: Will you ever start writing "how come" correctly? 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Alex,
The topic you ask about has been beat to death here in many threads.

Threads may be closed/locked.   
Threads may be deleted, generally with, and sometimes without, a note telling why.
Threads may be removed from view entirely.

The reasons vary with the details of the thread in question.  Any generality we could state, or example we could give, would evoke yet another rehash of old arguments.  Deleted and removed threads all have something in common.  In the judgment of the moderators, they are beyond the scope of the forum and/or violate its guidelines or rules.  

That's vague enough to be troublesome, so I'll give you a specific example of a common case of thread removal.  A moderator sees a thread that is apt to be problemmatical, for any number of reasons.  That mod moves the thread to a "holding area", and seeks the advice of other mods: should it be left to run its course?  Should it be closed?  Should it be permanently deleted? Should it be restored, with a cautionary note from a moderator?
While these discussions are taking place, the thread is invisible.  Sometimes the discussions are lengthy, and sometimes they are interrupted by the need to deal with a commercial spammer.  It can happen, and doubtless has happened, that a problem thread under discussion just sits in the "holding bin", rather than being deleted and restored to view as a deleted thread, with a comment about the reason for deletion.  Life is short, and tiddying up deleted threads is not always in the top 80% of the priority list.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh so did that happen to the thread I am refering to, was moving to "holding" and then put back?


----------



## elroy

Yes.  I just checked the "thread log" and can confirm that that is indeed what happened.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok, thanks for checking elroy, see geve! I'm not crazy


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ok, thanks for checking elroy, see geve! I'm not crazy



I would caution you against the dread "curse of the new forer@" - generalising from one personal experience.  One swallow doesn't make a summer!

======

On topic.
I agree with the spirit of Alex's enquiry.
It would be nice if there was a standard format for deletion.
It shouldn't be beyond the abilities of the Mod team to devise a standardised approach - one which allows for the "in hiding" concept.
I'm not bothered what happens, but would prefer if all deleted threads were allowed a certain 'half-life' on their forum's listing which might read "This thread has been deleted by xyz. This entry will disappear in X days time". (No need for a reason to be given - we all know the rules.) Hidden threads might be flagged "This thread has been suspended at present" - which would either disappear when the hiding was over or convert to a 'disappeared' notice upon removal.

I know the Mods are all individuals but I don't see a good reason for them to have different practices in what is essentially a 1/2/3 situation - either a thread stays, is hidden, or is removed.

This is not me asking for a justification of any practises, just offering a suggestion for clarity. It is rather annoying to spend ages hunting a half-remembered phrase and not find any trace of all the various combinations of what one thinks one remembers.


----------



## elroy

maxiogee said:


> "This thread has been deleted by xyz. This entry will disappear in X days time". (No need for a reason to be given - we all know the rules.)


 Do we?  Are you speaking for all newbies here? 

I think providing a reason is one of the most effective ways to get the message across, and saves us the trouble of PM'ing.  If the member has an issue with the deletion, he sends us a PM and we discuss the matter.

You do have a good point about searching, though.  I wonder, though - is this a frequent occurrence?  How often do you find yourself searching for a thread that you come to realize has been removed?


----------

